# Bodog Fight Clash of the Nations



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

Bodog Fight Clash of the Nations 

*BodogFight: Bodog announces Clash of the Nations Pay Per View*

BodogFight announces today a mammoth card for a Superfight pay-per-view spectacular that promises to be raved about for ages. On Saturday, April 14, live from the ICE Palace in St. Petersburg, Russia, "BodogFight: Fedor Emelianenko vs. Matt Lindland, Clash of the Nations" takes place before an international audience in what will be an unforgettable event in mixed martial arts history.

Lindland, the No. 1-ranked middleweight fighter in the world, steps up in weight class to take on the top-ranked heavyweight fighter on the planet, Fedor Emelianenko - and Lindland will fight on the Russian superstar's home turf. So, is he nuts?

"Yes, I am crazy," confirms Lindland, who has agreed to a six-fight deal with Bodog Entertainment. "That's why I got into this sport, but I don't make a habit of taking fights I don't feel I can win. I want to fight the best guys out there, and I appreciate BodogFight giving me the opportunity to fight the very best."

Bodog Entertainment Founder Calvin Ayre is certainly looking forward to the event, which will be rich with the style and entertainment appeal that Bodog is famous for. "Fedor and Matt are both superstars in the world of MMA, and being able to showcase both of them on the same card is very exciting," Ayre said. "With BodogFight, we aim to offer fans the absolute best in MMA entertainment, and as this event will show, we're throwing down the gauntlet."

This event will also mark the first time Fedor Emelianenko will appear on the same card as his brother, Aleksander, who will fight American Jiu-Jitsu specialist Eric "Big" Pele. Needless to say, the Emelianenko brothers will be anxious to put on a show at the ICE Palace in front of their hometown fans.

Also included on the card will be the winners of the hit show BodogFight: St. Petersburg, who will each compete for a cash prize and a contract.

Join veteran play-by-play announcer Colonel Bob Sheridan, color commentator Paul Lazenby, and special guest host and BodogMusic artist Bif Naked for all the action, beginning with the half-hour Countdown Show airing at 8:30 p.m. EDT (5:30 p.m. PDT) on April 14, 2007. This preview will be followed by the three-hour PPV show at 9:00 p.m. EST (6:00 p.m. PDT) that will be viewed by millions worldwide.

"BodogFight: Fedor Emelianenko vs Matt Lindland, Clash of the Nations" PPV will be available on a number of PPV distributors - check local listings for your area.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

My trainer will also be fighting at this event.... cant ****in wait


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Main card looks decent with the Emelianenko brothers tearing it up.  



> BodogFight has announced the bout order for its "Clash of the Nations" card to take place on April 14th in St. Petersburg, Russia.
> 
> There will be "undercard" bouts before and after the six-fight pay-per-view broadcast.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dunn (Dec 11, 2007)

*!!!*

Awesome


----------

